# Veteran thinking about moving to Mexico?



## TurtleMD (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello, My name is Raphael. I'am a US Army Vet and have been thinking about relocating to Mexico. Does anyone have any helpful tips for me I.e. Housing/rent, safety, food, transportation, travel, nightlife. I'm on a fixed income budget due to my service connected disability. Thank you I appreciate your feedback ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TurtleMD said:


> Hola! My name is Raphael, I'm from Maryland and plan on relocating to Mexico. I'm a US Army Vet(retired) and wanted to know the pros/cons for veterans living abroad in Mexico. I do not speak fluent Spanish, but will try to learn to adjust and adapt. Any tips on housing/rent, safety, travel/transportation, food, shopping, etc.


Hi, Raphael, and welcome to the Mexico Forum. I'm curious as to why you think that the pros and cons of living here would be different for a veteran as opposed to the rest of us expats.


----------



## TurtleMD (Feb 26, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> TurtleMD said:
> 
> 
> > Hola! My name is Raphael, I'm from Maryland and plan on relocating to Mexico. I'm a US Army Vet(retired) and wanted to know the pros/cons for veterans living abroad in Mexico. I do not speak fluent Spanish, but will try to learn to adjust and adapt. Any tips on housing/rent, safety, travel/transportation, food, shopping, etc.
> ...


 I apologize I didn't mean any disrespect just trying get some info/feedback.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TurtleMD said:


> I apologize I didn't mean any disrespect just trying get some info/feedback.


It's nothing to do with disrespect, just curiosity. I don't see that being a US veteran would have anything to do with the ease or difficulty you might have if you decide to move to Mexico. 

By the way, you have made basically the same post three times, which will complicate your getting useful answers to your questions. If you don't mind, I'm going to move these posts of yours to the thread you started on the main forum.


----------



## TurtleMD (Feb 26, 2016)

I apologize for the mix up with my posts. Just trying to figure the site out. I want to do something different with my life and living abroad peaked my interest and I have always loved Mexico for its culture, warm weather, and history.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TurtleMD said:


> I apologize for the mix up with my posts. Just trying to figure the site out. I want to do something different with my life and living abroad peaked my interest and I have always loved Mexico for its culture, warm weather, and history.


No problem. That's one reason why we mods are here, to help new members figure out how the forum works.

Do you have any idea where you might want to live in Mexico?


----------



## TurtleMD (Feb 26, 2016)

Well that depends. I don't know where to begin. I've looked into Playa Del Carmen, I'm on a fixed income monthly of $800usd.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TurtleMD said:


> Hola! My name is Raphael, I'm from Maryland and plan on relocating to Mexico. I'm a US Army Vet(retired) and wanted to know the pros/cons for veterans living abroad in Mexico. I do not speak fluent Spanish, but will try to learn to adjust and adapt. Any tips on housing/rent, safety, travel/transportation, food, shopping, etc.


I don't know that living in Mexico is any different for veterans than it is for anyone else. If you live in a place with lots of US people there might be a group of them. I am a Vietnam vet, but only spent 1 year, 9 months and 21 days in the Army, a year of it in Vietnam. I don't generally identify myself as a vet since it was not a career for me, just the draft.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

TurtleMD said:


> Well that depends. I don't know where to begin. I've looked into Playa Del Carmen, I'm on a fixed income monthly of $800usd.


With only $800 a month you'd better be close to the US border because you won't qualify for a resident Visa. 180 day Tourist Permit is what you'll need


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may also want to investigate places that are not as expensive, or hot and humid.


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

TurtleMD said:


> Hello, My name is Raphael. I'am a US Army Vet and have been thinking about relocating to Mexico. Does anyone have any helpful tips for me I.e. Housing/rent, safety, food, transportation, travel, nightlife. I'm on a fixed income budget due to my service connected disability. Thank you I appreciate your feedback ?


Hi, Living on $800 a month is doable but not easy. If I were in your shoes this is what I would do. I would look into moving to Baja maybe Rosarito or the general area.
This will give you a chance to live in Mexico and get a feel for it. Also you are close to San Diego and they have a good VA hospital there for your medical needs. Not to mention Military bases if you still have privileges. Also if you needed to work you could do it here where as in South Mexico you could not. 
okay here you can find rents for $250 to $300 a month figure another $150 for utlilities. You see your money is going fast. I personally feel you need to work. I don't know what your disability is but at least here you could find work to supplement your income.Because you will only be surviving on what you make now and I would want do more than that. If you have any questions please ask them so you get the most info you can.
Regards


----------



## ClinSpan (Feb 26, 2016)

150 for utilities seems a bit overinflated, in my opinion. But of course, it would depend on your living style.


----------



## ClinSpan (Feb 26, 2016)

Also, it would be useful to ask for a rental contract/agreement in Pesos. If the landlord refuses - go somewhere else. The current exchange rate is about 18 pesos to 1 US dollar, and it can get much higher in the next months. Living in Mexico, we've seen the dollar jump up from 12 to 18 in about a year, literally.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

TurtleMD said:


> Hello, My name is Raphael. I'am a US Army Vet and have been thinking about relocating to Mexico. Does anyone have any helpful tips for me I.e. Housing/rent, safety, food, transportation, travel, nightlife. I'm on a fixed income budget due to my service connected disability. Thank you I appreciate your feedback ?


Sorry I didn't see this sooner to throw a couple of centavos into the discussion. As has been said, you can live on $800 a month, but it would be tight depending on where you decide to live & your lifestyle. There are other financial guidelines that may allow you more latitude according to how much else you may have saved or invested that wouldn't necessarily be counted as part of your monthly income flow. There is more information on these guidelines elsewhere in the forums (use the "search" function"); another thought that just occurred to me - depending on your age, your situation may greatly improve once your social security income kicks in. Assuming down the road that you're already settled in & accustomed to living in Mexico, the addition would come as a shot in the arm to your budget & may push you over the amount required by the Mexican gov't to apply for permanent residency. (By then the law could also change - again - in your favor)

About your veteran status, there are several others on here, already living in Mexico, who could give you better information than I. I'm 100% P&T service-connected (and Army retired) and planning to make the move in a year or two once my wife retires. In my preparations what I've learned (so far) is that your VA records can/would be transferred to Washington DC to be administered (rather than at a state regional office); your checks would still be deposited where ever you designate. I read before where another vet said that he was able to have an annual appointment / exam set up with a doctor in Mexico, but there are no centers in Mexico for care, evaluation or medicines. That information was in a different veteran discussion forum elsewhere online. However, there are good public & private care facilities & plans available for a fraction of the cost in the US that could be to your advantage - again, depending on your situation & needs.

All said, TJGUY nailed it pretty well for you about locating close to the border for access to VA facilities in California (and / or Arizona & Texas); with the Baja area being a good choice for if you need to continue to work. The VA is a good source for info about what you can / can't do & their limits for overseas & OCONUS resident vets; it's something they've dealt with for ages. Once you've got that figured out, you're in good hands here with plenty of Expat neighbors to give you good guidance based on their actual experience(s).

Good luck!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Howler said:


> . . . another thought that just occurred to me - depending on your age, your situation may greatly improve once your social security income kicks in. Assuming down the road that you're already settled in & accustomed to living in Mexico, the addition would come as a shot in the arm to your budget & may push you over the amount required by the Mexican gov't to apply for permanent residency. (By then the law could also change - again - in your favor)


If TurtleMD's financial situation improves in the near future, allowing him to meet Mexican government guidelines for being granted legal residence , he would probably first apply for a _residente temporal_l visa not _residente permanente_.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> If Howler's financial situation improves in the near future, allowing him to meet Mexican government guidelines for being granted legal residence , he would probably first apply for a _residente temporal_l visa not _residente permanente_.


CORRECTION

IV - that's TurtleMD's situation that may improve. Mine is already sufficient to meet the gov't guidelines, but I'm just waiting on my wife to (decide to) retire before we "take the plunge". Also, she is a native-born Mexican which would put me in a different situation to apply for permanent residency when the time comes. All along, we have always planned for our Social Security incomes as an increase in our retirement incomes once they start. That is an additional blessing for us, although I know it doesn't work out the same way for many others.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Howler said:


> CORRECTION
> 
> IV - that's TurtleMD's situation that may improve. Mine is already sufficient to meet the gov't guidelines, but I'm just waiting on my wife to (decide to) retire before we "take the plunge". Also, she is a native-born Mexican which would put me in a different situation to apply for permanent residency when the time comes. All along, we have always planned for our Social Security incomes as an increase in our retirement incomes once they start. That is an additional blessing for us, although I know it doesn't work out the same way for many others.


Ooops, sorry about that mistake.  I will now proceed to correct my previous post.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Ooops, sorry about that mistake.  I will now proceed to correct my previous post.


Don't worry - s'all good!!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Howler said:


> CORRECTION
> 
> IV - that's TurtleMD's situation that may improve. Mine is already sufficient to meet the gov't guidelines, but I'm just waiting on my wife to (decide to) retire before we "take the plunge". Also, she is a native-born Mexican which would put me in a different situation to apply for permanent residency when the time comes. All along, we have always planned for our Social Security incomes as an increase in our retirement incomes once they start. That is an additional blessing for us, although I know it doesn't work out the same way for many others.


You could appy with her as your spouse under the "vinculo familiar" and be given the option of 1 to 4 years on a Residente Temporal. If you want a Residente Permanente first you would need to apply under the current financial solvency for a RP at a Mexican Consulate. If you want to use the "vinculo familiar" law you can apply in Mexico by turning in a FMM tourist card to get a 2 year RT visa/card and 30 calender days before it expires apply for a Residente Permanente without financial solvency.

There is no way to get a RP visa/card until 2 years is up on a RT card under the "vinculo familiar" law unless you have a child with your spouse.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> You could appy with her as your spouse under the "vinculo familiar" and be given the option of 1 to 4 years on a Residente Temporal. If you want a Residente Permanente first you would need to apply under the current financial solvency for a RP at a Mexican Consulate. If you want to use the "vinculo familiar" law you can apply in Mexico by turning in a FMM tourist card to get a 2 year RT visa/card and 30 calender days before it expires apply for a Residente Permanente without financial solvency.
> 
> There is no way to get a RP visa/card until 2 years is up on a RT card under the "vinculo familiar" law unless you have a child with your spouse.


Yes, we've already got it programmed to do it that way when we're ready to move down there for an extended period of time. I always thought it strange that I couldn't go ahead & apply for permanent residency from here (or before moving) just based on having married her down there - and having our our first-born there, too. We were able to reclaim her citizenship last year in a consulate here, and could claim citizenship for all our children in the same way - but I would have to be living in Mexico in order to apply for permanent residency (or citizenship).


----------



## TurtleMD (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you all for your advice and tips.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

800$ a month isn't bad by any means. I believe a socioeconomic study in Mexico demonstrated that the average household income was something like 8000 pesos? (Brief look on internet... using US figures, average household is like 5,500 USD yearly)

So... making sort of like, twice that, he should be off pretty well.

I don't know what income is like deeper in the republic, but here in Baja, it seems to be the norm to make anywhere from 4000-1200 pesos a month. A friend who's a lawyer working for the government, makes about 2,500 pesos a week, which many see as being well off.

800$ a month?
Let's say that's 14,000 pesos...

You're making more than a government lawyer.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree with AlanMexicali. Under the vincula familiar laws you qualify. Just remember that each state interprets the laws how they see them. I am in Jalisco where all I needed was my Tourista, Passport, marriage license (Apostilled AND translated), and my wife's passport. Of course they want to see the original and a copy. In Jalisco they are very particular about who does the translation. A US translation will be denied, and you will be sent to an authorized translator to get it done again. 

Last, make a payment of $1149 pesos to an authorized bank for the fee charges AND get a copy of that also. You must have all of this.

In my case my wife and I have a son so I took the time to get his US birth certificate registered at the Registro Civil office. To do this once again you will need the child's birth certificate, have it Apostilled, have it translated by an authorized translator, your passport, and the Mexican citizen will need their birth certificate and an official ID. Copies of each also bring with you. It took about a week to get my sons birth certificate registered. After I did that I then went to Guadalajara (go early as they close early) with all my papers. I did not go on the computer before I went which was a mistake to get a number (you need to enter your information into their system and then it will give you a number that they use to pull up your information). I had to get out of line, go into another line and get my number, then get back into the first line, so on and so forth.

There are no shortcuts, sorry. Mexico is like this. You just suck it up and bite your tongue. Good luck, and my adviced is to bring with you more than what you need. It never hurts to have too much paperwork, it hurts when you don't.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

I've been here for two months and have seen many places for rent in the $1K pesos range. So, it's doable for you for sure. I'm a vet too (retired Army). Have you used you MGIB yet? I image it's possible to use it at a college/university south of the border (once you know the language, if not already). I think I'll be fine with just my retirement income, but have considered seasonal work (national park-type job) north of the border for a few months at a time if things get tight. I would stay away from the border areas.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

derek.larson said:


> Have you used you MGIB yet?


Great idea! If you find a program for your MGIB (Montgomery GI Bill), that would mean another $1000 or so added to your monthly budget for up to 45 or 48 months of full time study. Of course, your tuition & fees would come out of that - but it would still be much more less than at US university rates.

You would have to find a VA approved technical, vocational or educational program at an acceptable school or institution. There are many there; I imagine there has to be a database online somewhere... start with this link at the VA website:

http://inquiry.vba.va.gov/weamspub/searchInst.do#content-area

Start with a VA counselor at your nearest VA center - I don't imagine schools in Mexico would have a designated US veterans benefits coordinator, so the application & approval work would have to be done NOB. The website will provide more guidance for you.

I haven't used VA benefits to study in Mexico before, but I know of others who have. Maybe someone else on the forum has some personal experience to offer. Shoot me an email if I can help more or get you some additional answers. Good Luck!


----------



## disenato (Jan 18, 2016)

The sad thing about coastal cities is that they can be expensive, at least rent. 
There are other cities that are near the beach, within 3-4 hours driving and where you can live with much less, like Guadalajara which is located 4 hours away from Puerto Vallarta, and 3 1/5 hours from the Nayarit beaches. Also, keep in mind that coastal cities have a lot of humidity during summer months. Many foreigners who live at the beach move during the summer to other parts of the country or go back to their country.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

disenato said:


> ...keep in mind that coastal cities have a lot of humidity during summer months. Many foreigners who live at the beach move during the summer to other parts of the country or go back to their country.


Mostly true. In my case my wife is from the port of Veracruz. If she/we chose to live there he solution would be to install more ceiling fans! Lucky me (us), she has been more interested in Taxco or Orizaba lately, with an eye on Queretaro y Guadalajara as other possibilities. I showed her some info on Ajijic & Chapala, but the policy will be to wait until we get there to explore around. I'm in no hurry to buy or build - we both love to travel, so that will be a part of the process before settling down.


----------



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

Raphael,

I'll be retiring from the Military in the next 18 months and I'm looking to move to Mexico as well. I've been doing some research by googling "Retiring In Mexico". There's lots of blog posts and articles out there. I've also reading lots of books from Amazon on my Kindle. Retiring in Mexico is a whole sub-genre in itself. From what I've heard you can use your Post 9-11 GI Bill in Mexico. Visit the VA E-Benefits site for more info. If you depend on the VA for your medical care...you may be out of luck. However, most medical care is much cheaper than in the US. Of course, you could always live part time in Mexico and when you return visit the VA. There are a number of large US Expat communities in Lake Chapala by Guadalajara and San Miguel, GTO. Good luck with your research!


----------



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

I can think of a few reasons why a Vet's needs might be different from a non-Vet Expat. Access to VA medical care, using post 9-11 GI Bill,access to rehabilitative care , and access to English speaking behavioral health counseling. Not sure why we should question the premise if the question is valid...within the boundaries of the forum rule.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

disenato said:


> The sad thing about coastal cities is that they can be expensive, at least rent.
> .


Living on the beach doesn't have to be expensive. Before I built I had a 3bdrm/2bath house a block from the beach for 4000 pesos. Look around


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

disenato said:


> Also, keep in mind that coastal cities have a lot of humidity during summer months. Many foreigners who live at the beach move during the summer to other parts of the country or go back to their country.


I've been on the beach in Jalisco for 10 years and do fine with fans .... though some run 24/7


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

sparks said:


> I've been on the beach in Jalisco for 10 years and do fine with fans .... though some run 24/7


...showers help too!


----------



## TextoMex (Jul 27, 2016)

I can agree with wkelley on that. Also there can be a camaraderie between vets that help to start conversation/relationships. Kind of līke those that went to the same college or university.


----------



## TextoMex (Jul 27, 2016)

ẞorry, wrong post


----------

